# Where to find used scrap?



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

Where you use to get you're scrap?


----------



## aflacglobal (May 23, 2007)

_*TAX DEDUCTIBLE DONATIONS WOULD THE IRS AGREE ????*_

I was driving today, Here in birmingham and i passed a roll-off dumpster in a parking lot. It was full of tv's , appliances and probaly 35-40 %computer equipment. It was being throwed away.

Why ? how ? Well i noticed it was at a mission store. Their are many types. Good Will, Salvation army, Etc.

Computers are considered haz to a land fill. So when people get a new one. What do they do with the old one. They have to get rid of it some where. Well, they drop it at a good will box. 

If you read most of them have signs saying not to do this but people figure hey it's a garbage dump. When they ( good will ) pick up the items they have to take the machines with them. When they get them to the warehouse, if they don't look half decent. They never even make it inside. Most are tossed at the back door.

Now if you stop by a box and try and get these items, You could go to jail.
Yes it is against the law. But if you wait till they gather it up for you.
Then you show up to offer to get rid of it, Well it might just work.

I know scrap men who pick up their stoves and such, and they just give it to them. I don't see why they would think any less of old computers.

Anyway just a thought.

Ralph


----------



## TBox (May 23, 2007)

Yes this is a good idea, over the past several months I have made agreements with 3 local "good will" drop off locations. Twice a month I show up with my van and trailer and haul it all away for them free of charge. Saves them money by not having to dispose of it themselves so they are all for it.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 7, 2007)

Try looking for state surplus auctions in your area! Also try any local collages or universities . Their surplus auctions are great. Their auctions to sell lost & found are sometimes productive.

Wayne


----------



## hyderconsulting (Jun 8, 2007)

I get a lot of computers from local school systems at no cost by simply contacting their business offices to inform them of my recycling services. Whether its elementary, middle school, or high school they go thru a huge number of machines each year and have to dispose of them some way, some how. I have a business card and business license stating I'm in the recycling business so I can present it to them. There are some things to keep in mind doing this though. The main rule is that you must do what you say you will do as far as picking up equipment. In other words if you say you will take everything they have to offer then do so and no cherry picking. Don't leave anything behind when you shouldn't. If you do then you will quickly be out of business for they won't tolerate this. It's alright to tell them there are certain things you won't take. They understand this. I don't take monitors (usually) because of the disposal problems associated with them and anything I can't lift myself or push onto a pickup truck bed. Week before last a school contacted me about picking up a bunch of computers and wanted to know if I would take a commercial printer they had to git rid of. They told me it was so heavy that I would have to bring about 5 or 6 guys to pick it up onto my truck bed. I told them that I didn't know 5 or 6 guys who would pick up anything that heavy which included me. They understood and made other arrangements for the printer. I still got the computers. Regards, Chris Hyder.


----------



## hilld2000 (Jun 29, 2007)

Just a thought and I apologise in advance if it is daft one!

What is the metal on mobile phone SIMs and the chips n chip and pin cards?
Could this be gold?


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 4, 2007)

TABLE 1: Substances Found in a Desktop Computer
(Based on a desktop computer weighing 70 lbs.)
NAME % TOTAL WEIGHT USE/LOCATION

plastics 22.9907 housing
lead 6.2988 CRT, metal joining
aluminium 14.1723 conductivity/housing,CRT
germanium 0.0016 semiconductor, ckt board
gallium 0.0013 semiconductor, ckt board
iron 20.4712 magnetivity/(steel) housing,CRT
tin 1.0078 metal joining, CRT
copper 6.9287 CRT, conductivity, connectors
barium 0.0315 CRT, getter in vacuum tube
nickel 0.8503 magnetivity/(steel) housing,CRT
zinc 2.2046 battery, phosphor emitter, CRT
tantalum 0.0157 capacitors, power supply
indium 0.0016 transistor, rectifiers
vanadium 0.0002 CRT
beryllium 0.0157 ckt board, connectors
gold 0.0016 connectivity, conductivity
europium 0.0002 ckt board
titanium 0.0157 housing
ruthenium 0.0016 ckt board
cobalt 0.0157 CRT, ckt board
manganese 0.0315 CRT, ckt board
silver 0.0189 ckt board
antimony 0.0094 CRT, ckt board
bismuth 0.0063 ckt board
chromium 0.0063 housing
cadmium 0.0094 CRT, ckt board, battery
selenium 0.0016 ckt board
niobium 0.0002 housing
yttrium 0.0002 CRT
mercury 0.0022 ckt board, batteries, housing
arsenic 0.0013 ckt board
silica 24.8803 glass, CRT, ckt board


----------



## skyline27 (Nov 15, 2007)

Some units on the list of metals would be helpful. 
.0016 Grams? Ounces? Pounds? Metric Tons?


----------



## lazersteve (Nov 15, 2007)

The weights are listed as percentage of the total weight (i.e. :70 lbs.).



> TABLE 1: Substances Found in a Desktop Computer
> (Based on a desktop computer weighing 70 lbs.)
> NAME % TOTAL WEIGHT USE/LOCATION



Steve


----------



## Claudie (Jun 12, 2011)

aflacglobal said:


> TABLE 1: Substances Found in a Desktop Computer
> (Based on a desktop computer weighing 70 lbs.)
> NAME % TOTAL WEIGHT USE/LOCATION
> 
> ...



I wonder what this would read if the monitor wasn't included. :|


----------

